#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Ειδήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Είδηση: ΥΠΕΚΑ: Δυνατότητα ρύθμισης κι άλλων κατηγοριών αυθαιρέτων και κατάργηση του «εκτός σχεδίου»

## Ρήγου Αργυρώ

Διαβάστε την είδηση εδώ --> http://www.emichanikos.gr/content.ph...BF%CF%85%C2%BB.

----------

